#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What causes war?

## Moana

Hello Guys!


A war is typically fought by a country or group of countries against an opposing country with the aim of achieving an objective through the use of force. Wars can also be fought within a country in the form of a civil or revolutionary war.

WHAT DO YOU GUYS TINK CAUSES A WAR?

----------


## Tharushi

I think it's biological nature of people. It will be endless fight for resources. Besides, we shouldn't forget simple desire for power.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys!
> 
> 
> A war is typically fought by a country or group of countries against an opposing country with the aim of achieving an objective through the use of force. Wars can also be fought within a country in the form of a civil or revolutionary war.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS TINK CAUSES A WAR?



I think the reason for war is the human desire to obtain power and the greed to rule over other human beings.

----------

